# Нестабильность позвоночника



## Елена Калинина (Анкудинова) (22 Авг 2014)

Ребенок 7 лет!  Нестабильность шейных позвонков С2,С3 из-за слабости связочно-дискового аппарата. Синдром Киммерли (неполное кольцо) - это заключение по рентгену. При  сгибании смещение 1мм- кпереди, при разгибании- 1,5мм кзади.  С февраля месяца у ребенка жалобы на периодические головные боли' в основном в вечерне время. Боли проходили самостоятельно, иногда через несколько минут. Долгое время думали, что голова болит из-за хронического отита.  Ребенок 3 года занимается (уже) в цирковой студии. Как теперь быть? А как я сейчас понимаю, толчком к возникновению болей послужило то, что ему "надавали" по шее, когда репетировали номер, где они прыгают через впереди сидящего на корточках ребенка. Я лично видела это 2 раза. Говорю, ему наклони, голову, а он соглашается, а потом опять смотрит по сторонам и ему "прилетает" по шее от девочки лет 11. Причем изначально голова болела у него именно после дневного сна. Назначенное лечение: пантогам 2,5мл- 2раза в день- 1 месяц, глицин 1 т 2 раза- 1 месяц, воротник Шанса 2часа в день, магне В6 пот1 таб 2 раза- 1 месяц и еще один нейролептик  терлиджен (не помню точно название)- на ночь пол таблетки - 1 месяц.


----------



## La murr (22 Авг 2014)

*Елена Калинина (Анкудинова)*, Алёна, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, докторам имеющиеся снимки.
Помощь в размещении снимков Вы найдёте здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Скажите, пожалуйста, в каком регионе Вы проживаете?


----------



## Елена Калинина (Анкудинова) (27 Авг 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Скажите, пожалуйста, в каком регионе Вы проживаете?



Кемеровская область, г.Новокузнецк.


----------

